# Maus leuchtet dauerhaft...



## lowbob (28. September 2013)

Hallo, kann mir wer sagen wie ich meine Maus dazu bringe mit dem Herunterfahren des PCs auch auszugehen? Danke schon mal.


----------



## Rizoma (28. September 2013)

Im Bios gibt es eine Funktion die das Laden von USB Geräten auch bei ausgeschalteten Rechner erlaubt diese Funktion solltest du mal aus machen wie sie genau heißt kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen aber dein Mainboard Handbuch solle dir weiter helfen.


----------



## locojens (28. September 2013)

USB Keyboard/Remote Power On    und  USB Mouse Power On   sind glaube ich die einzigen 2 Möglichkeiten bei dem Board die man wenn sie an sein sollten abstellen kann.

USB-Charge und ähnliche Funktionen gibt es bei der Platine nicht. 

Was mir aber bei meiner auffällt ist das sie, jedoch bei Win8, nicht komplett abschaltet. Da bleiben immer die 2 Power-LEDs der Grafikkarte an. Bei Windows 7 x64 Schaltet sie sich jedoch immer ab.


----------



## Westcoast (28. September 2013)

bei den onboardgeräten kann man schauen, könnte vielleicht *Power on by PCI/PCIe Device heissen, deaktivieren. 
*


----------



## Rizoma (28. September 2013)

Gab es nicht bei Win 8 diesen Psydo herrunterfahren Modus der in Wirklichkeit nur ne art Sandbybetrieb ist?


----------



## Westcoast (28. September 2013)

es kann gut möglich sein mit win 8, nutze allerdings immer noch win 7 64 bit ultimate.  man kann pseudo herunterfahren und es gibt auch ein pseudo startmenü unter win8.


----------



## hwk (28. September 2013)

Falls es im BIOS sowas wie ErP gibt, enablen hat bei mir geholfen, dann war die Maus aus!


----------



## locojens (28. September 2013)

Was noch stören könnte im Bios dieser Platine wäre wenn: Intel(R) Rapid Start Technology oder Intel(R) Smart Connect Technology enabled sind. Weitere Einstellungen habe ich nicht gefunden bis jetzt.


----------



## OctoCore (28. September 2013)

Man könnte natürlich auch einfach hingehen - in den Gerätemanager zu den Mäusen und anderen Nagetieren - und in den Eigenschaften/Energieverwaltung "Gerät kann den Computer aus dem Ruhezustand aktivieren" deaktivieren.


----------



## lowbob (29. September 2013)

Hallo, hab nun alles durch aber Erfolg blieb aus  noch wer ne Idee ?


----------



## hwk (29. September 2013)

Also wenn es bei dir im BIOS irgendwo ErP gibt, ist das zu 100% die Lösung... also solltest du mit dem Setting rumspielen, ich musste es einschalten, ob dein Board da anders ist muss du selbst rausfinden, evtl musst du es ja deaktivieren 


> In Bios, under 'OC Tweaker' there's 'Voltage Configuration' with Power Saving Mode 'disabled' by default. Enable it ...


 Das müsste in die Richtung gehen.


----------



## locojens (29. September 2013)

Einfach den Hauptschalter am Netzteil ausschalten oder eine Verteilerleiste mit Schalter benutzen. Das spart sogar Strom.

Ich weiß das klingt doof aber es funktioniert.


----------



## lowbob (29. September 2013)

Also das aktivieren unterm Power saving mode hat ebenfalls nicht gebracht diese ErP Funktion hab ich allerdings nicht gefunden was soll das denn sein? Mfg


----------



## woti88 (29. September 2013)

Ich hatte auch das Problem.Schau mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/295862-usb-stromversorgung-bei-ausgeschaltetem-pc.html vielleicht ist da was passendes dabei.Ich hatte Jedenfalls Erfolg!


----------



## lowbob (29. September 2013)

Ne auch hier leuchtet die Maus weiter die Tastatur schaltet mit den herunterfahren ab und beim starten ein. Liegt's wohl an der Maus ?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. September 2013)

Bei meinem Extreme4 geht Maus aus . Mach mal ASRock App Charger herunter falls der drauf ist (:


----------



## lowbob (30. September 2013)

Deinstallation vom app charger brachte ebenfalls nichts


----------



## SpotlightXFX (30. September 2013)

USB Hub mit externer Stromversorgung?


----------



## xpSyk (30. September 2013)

locojens schrieb:


> Einfach den Hauptschalter am Netzteil ausschalten oder eine Verteilerleiste mit Schalter benutzen. Das spart sogar Strom.
> 
> Ich weiß das klingt doof aber es funktioniert.



Mach ich schon immer  Einfach ganzer strom weg, dann leuchtet auch nix mehr!


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2013)

lowbob schrieb:


> Ne auch hier leuchtet die Maus weiter die Tastatur schaltet mit den herunterfahren ab und beim starten ein. Liegt's wohl an der Maus ?


 
Kann an der Maus liegen.
Check die mal an einem anderen Rechner oder teste bei dir eine andere Maus.


----------



## lowbob (1. Oktober 2013)

So also ich hab die Maus jetzt an nem anderen Rechner gehabt dort geht sie aus beim herunterfahren. In meinen BIOS sind die eigentlich mögliche Dinge soweit ich das gesehen habe deaktiviert. Auch den app charger hab ich nicht installiert. Vielleicht hilfts was wenn ich mal meine model nenne AS Rock B 85 Pro4.


----------

